# Experienced Bluewater Guy Looking for a Ride



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Posted this in the need a ride/find a ride section, but I know a lot of people do not scroll down that far to check it out! Here it is:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f55/experienced-bluewater-fisherman-looking-ride-710297/


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## mcjones (Jun 5, 2008)

*Rigs*

hoping to make a run to the rigs on Sunday / Monday if weather still good...we have a 24' with 300hp set up for fishing. we may have room if your interested.


----------



## barnacle dave (Oct 9, 2007)

I am looking for someone to show me the ropes in offshore trolling. I have a 28' boat with twin OB and need some pointers. boat is setup for fishing. If you are interested call me @ 850 two zero seven 1433.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent you a call, will try again tomorrow!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

There is an amazing rip out there right now that I have found through the different charts if anyone wants to give it a go! I am ready at a moments notice. I am also free for any of the tournaments this weekend and have my bags packed ready to roll!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

We caught this one on the last trip! Still looking for a ride out there.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's some recent pictures on a forum members boat! Caught five wahoo, bit off by 3 more, and a bunch of mahi. Water and fishing is off the charts!


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey i know that boat! it was a good trip. if anyone needs a extra fishfighter is a good guy to fish with. He has his own gear and knows how to fish. i would take him back on my boat any day!


----------

